# Weihnachtsgeschenke aus dem Ruhrpott!



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich habe heute mal ein wenig in meinen Mails gestöbert und dort noch ein paar Humbe-Bumble Keys gefunden, die ich selbst nicht brauche, da ich die Spiele zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits besessen habe.

Dementsprechend möchte ich nun dazu übergehen, diese mit meiner Lieblingscommunity zu teilen! 

Die Gift-Links gebe ich dann entweder per Forum-Nachricht oder bei Steam heraus, habe ja bereits ein paar von euch auf meiner Liste.

Folgende Spiele habe ich noch:

Bioshock: Infinite (bereits vergeben)
Mafia 2 (bereits vergeben)
Xcom: Enemy Unknown (bereits vergeben)


Übrigens alles Spiele, die ich nur wärmstens empfehlen kann!

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

LG an alle


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann hätte ich gerne Bioshock: Infinite


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

Pinnwand-Eintrag mit entsprechendem Link ist raus, viel Sapß damit!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre an Mafia 2 interessiert


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

Mafia 2 ist dann auch mal weg.


----------



## hardsphere (5. Januar 2015)

Also bevor es schlecht wird, nehme ich XCOM.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

hardsphere schrieb:


> Also bevor es schlecht wird, nehme ich XCOM.




Bin grade auf der Arbeit, ich schicke dir heute Abend den Link, ist für dich reserviert.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

hardsphere schrieb:


> Also bevor es schlecht wird, nehme ich XCOM.



Pinnwandeintrag ist raus! 

Damit wären erst einmal alle Spiele weg, sollte ich mal irgendwann wieder welche übrig haben, werde ich selbstverständlich wieder in diesen Thread posten. Cheers.


----------



## hardsphere (5. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Pinnwandeintrag ist raus!
> 
> Damit wären erst einmal alle Spiele weg, sollte ich mal irgendwann wieder welche übrig haben, werde ich selbstverständlich wieder in diesen Thread posten. Cheers.



Ich freue mich, tausend Dank an dich!


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

hardsphere schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, tausend Dank an dich!



Gerne.


----------

